# Davis Deluxe Tires?



## jockwalker (Oct 19, 2011)

I am just beginning to clean up my fathers 1941 Schwinn Excelsior DX. I assumed the tires on the bike were fairly modern tires, but at closer look, I see they are Davis Deluxe blackwall tires. At what point were they not sold anymore?  Were Davis Deluxe (Western Auto) tires available back then and did they come on some of these pre war bikes? Also, Can NOS DD tires still be found?


----------



## fatbike (Oct 19, 2011)

*Those are cool tires*

I would love to know the same question. I purchase a 36 Colson last year that had been stored in an attic for years since the 40s. It was hardly ridden and it had an almost NOS set of Davis Deluxe tires in very ridable condition. They have this kind of checker board design on the tread side wall part of the side wall. My only guess with mine would be it came with the bike from day one. But couldn't say for sure. The tires are in the same slightly if any worn condition as the hubs and wheels and they date around 36 with the bike. Who knows. Sorry I couldn't help you. Your Davis D are the only other ones I've heard about other than mine. Sweet tires!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 19, 2011)

I have some nice Davis Deluxe tires on a '36 Elgin I picked up. Don't know if they're original to the bike but I have the checkerboard style one I think you were talking about on the back and a slightly different one for the front. I'll throw some pictures up.


----------



## 46powerwagon (Oct 20, 2011)

*Davis Tires*

Attaching a page from a 1940 Western Auto catalog.  It shows the Davis Deluxe tires , which shows they were made before the war. This page was taken from Dave's website.  If you go there and look under Western Auto, you will see more pages from other years. 
Gary


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 20, 2011)

*Tires*

Schwinn Used Good Year G3's and US Rubber and a Number of different Tires. Never Saw Davis Deluxe on an Original lightly riden Schwinn. I have a thought about riding on Old used tires. Don't ride any further then your willing to walk, simple as that... i ride on lots of old tires, heck I replaced all the tires with new i would be broke! BUT with that being said fresh tires do ride ALOT better and are easier to pedal with the rubber new and soft so consider that too.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 20, 2011)

*Thank you powerwagen*

The tires I described on my Colson are the ones marked at $1.45 but in a black wall not white. I'll take a few sets for that price!!! Western autos store. Again thank you for sharing info. 

Derek


----------

